# Tilly's Story



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

How sad that she was allowed to become so thin but you've done wonders with her!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wow, that is awful, but you have done an amazing job, she looks awsome!!!!!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I'm so glad that you were able to get that horse. she looked so pitiful. They should have shut that riding school down! She looks great now though!!! Doesn't even look like the same horse.


----------



## HelenBoBellen (Jun 23, 2008)

*Her Age...*

Thanks guys! It was a joy working with her - as I said, she's a loving, friendly animal, but is an absolute terror at breaking into the shed when our backs are turned!

Just wondered whether you would say she's 13 or 23, keeping in mind that we know she is one of these, and that she's come such a long way in a relatively short period of time?
















Same horse, 4 months TLC


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i am so glad that you opened your pasture!


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Any gray hairs around her eyes or muzzle? If so I'd for 23. If not, I'd go for 13.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

You deserve a medal! She looks like a totally different horse 

As for her age, maybe ask the horse dentist or vet if they have a clue next time they see her. Sometimes neglect can prematurely age an animal making it hard to guess the age.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

13 or 23

Horses teeth have what is called a Galvayne's groove which appears at ten years of age on the upper corner incisor tooth , and starts to dissapear at around 20 . 

It should be relatively easy to guestimate the horses age by this.

If you are unsure , post a pic


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

Wow, that was a really sad story. I am so happy you saved her. God bless you!!!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

what a remarkable turnaround from the photos. this mare is so lucky to have you!! i hope they shut that riding school down too...its just awful what some school horses are put through at certain facilities. 
i think she's closer to 13 than 23 just looking at the later photos, but i too would suggest having a vet out to look at the teeth just for a more accurate guess


----------



## Perfect Browbands (May 23, 2009)

Hey to your question of age i would think 13 because 23 is old for a TB they really age badly and you can tell. She looks fantastic to me. Also if she is branded you should be able to find out on the thougherbred registry, even if you dont have papers.


----------



## CheshireKitty (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm glad you were able to get her away from the school and get her healthy again. Good for you!


----------

